
Steve Jobs Suckered Me…Sorta - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/09/10/steve-jobs-suckered-mesorta/
======
brk
I think the author is a bit off... Apple has done this free iPods for students
promo for the last few years. While I don't think they timed it just to move
old inventory, I suppose anything is possible.

One thing that you have to accept with Apple is that you will rarely ever have
the "latest" something for very long. Personally, I am not all that upset with
the company for keeping their product line refreshed, the stuff I've bought
has always served me well.

